# Florida/UGA game thread.



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

UGA needs to run to win, but look for a big game from Nauta or Jeremiah Holloman, as the Gators aggressive pass rush will leave them with a mismatch with a safety or linebacker.  I look for penalties to play a big part since emotions will be running high.  UGA's D-line has to get penetration and eat up blocks for D-Andre Walker, Beal, Grant, Cox, and Adam Anderson to get free to sack and tackle runners in the backfield.  It is well past time for UGA's massive talented O-line to move the pile.  Andrew Thomas, Isaiah Wilson, Cade Mays, and Solomon Kindley-I'm looking at you.  If they can't get push, then put Jamaree Salyer and Trey Hill in there.   This game is the Dawgs season and probably will determine which recruits will either stay with the Dawgs, come back to the Dawgs, or jump on the train for the long haul.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs for the day


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2018)

In the voice of the old guy in the cell in the original longest yard...let's get the ballgame going!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2018)

Dawgs need to play like they need to redeem themselves from the humiliation they received in Baton Rouge. They will not be able to stop Florida’s run game so they need to contain it and find a way to get some turnovers. I have absolutely no idea who will win this game. But I think both teams know how important it is. Dawgs need to play disciplined and run they ball down their throats. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2018)

Go dawgs! Throw the bomb early!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

I would not even attempt to guess the score of this game. Could be a tight game or a blow out for either team.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!  Need a good win today.


----------



## tcward (Oct 27, 2018)

Big Ben dressed out...hummm.


----------



## tcward (Oct 27, 2018)

Run it down their throats!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

Holyfield missing that block cost us 6 I think.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

See what the D can do now. The sack killed us on that drive.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

Dodged a bullet there.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

FUmBLUUUUUUUUUl and Ga got it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

We look silly in the red zone so far.


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

See if we can do sumthin now


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

Good start. Now if we just stop their run game.


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Oh yeah


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

Go DAWGS!! Keep chopping.


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

smash there dreams early


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Hunker down boys


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

They marching right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

Not anymore


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

This should be FUN. Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs trying not to yell from a deer stand!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

Andrew Thomas down, this would be bad.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 27, 2018)

Run Swift outside the tackles!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

I think he’s gonna be ok.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

Cannot run outside if they don’t edge block better. Last play don’t count because Andrews cannot hold a block with a defender landing on his leg.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

We gotta stop their run game


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

Hate Fl but glad to see Emory Jones out there. He’s from my hometown. Very talented QB.


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2018)

We are not looking good. Maybe uf will keep giving us the ball back


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 27, 2018)

Me thinks someone needs to repeatedly puch/kick Jim Chaney until he understands mixing things up!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Good grief. What a cushion


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

We gotta stop their running attack.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> We gotta stop their running attack.



We gotta stop their every attack


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

We stop for 2 downs and then let them make a long 3rd down.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> We gotta stop their every attack




I agree but their passing game ain’t clicking.


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Dang franks


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Well they messed 5hat up


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

We cannot tackle to save our lives.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

Stupid penaly. The past would have been incomplete anyway.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Our D is stinking it up


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Our D is stinking it up


Agree


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

I dont think I have ever seen a worst tackling Georgia team in my life. They are tackling like a pee wee team right now. There have been several chances to stop them for no gain, if we just make the tackle.


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2018)

We are in trouble and GT is going to kill us with our run defense and tackling


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Yep^^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

The run game was just abandoned.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Crap


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 27, 2018)

We hit our run quota already so now it’s pass time.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

Dawgs are playing like I feel right now-like crap.  Son just got sick and I am not feeling so hot either.  UGA's defense is horrid, no pass rush, no run defense and Chaney is pitiful.


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2018)

Smart owes Chubb and Michele a lot of money


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

The D has to get their head in the game.


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2018)

Put the....


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 27, 2018)

We can’t seem to do anything correct right now.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Not sure what we are doing but it sure ain't working


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2018)

Gentlemen Dawgs lose this game. Better go ahead and bring Fields in because the Online can’t handle the pass rush.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 27, 2018)

4 and 5 stars, baby!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

Florida has all the momentum.  UGA is getting out coached and out classed.  5 stars all over the field and they are getting whipped.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

UF wr was holding big time.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

o


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 27, 2018)

I would have thought the field condition would have been better.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

Wish we could stop this one and make them punt. I also wish I had won the Lottery Tuesday night.


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2018)

Looks like the mark Richt golden corral buffet offensive line.


----------



## TerryGwinnett (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm gonna need more beer. Dawgs can't tackle worth a dang today.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Defense is not getting any push at all


----------



## nickel back (Oct 27, 2018)

Wow, painfull to watch our Defense....


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2018)

I think once Mullen runs out of new plays to try we'll be ok on defense


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

If UF gets the first down here, you can bet it will be at least 14-10 at the half.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Has our D even been in the backfield yet?


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2018)

Kirby complicating too much on defense. He's still yelling commands and guys looking at the sidelines when the ball is snapped


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2018)

Florida making mistakes or we'd be down 21-3


----------



## TerryGwinnett (Oct 27, 2018)

Good thing UF's QB can't pass.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Man they shorted that spot


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 27, 2018)

We suck!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Oh my


----------



## TerryGwinnett (Oct 27, 2018)

Sure did short that spot!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2018)

You ever wonder if Brad nessler wants to punch gary danielson in the mouth?


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2018)

Cheney got to go. Turning off the generator going to the stand


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

First, they should have challenged the spot, then they run a stupid sweep.  What a bunch of maroons.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

Stupid Stupid Stupid call. Any call there that is not straight ahead is Stupid.


----------



## baddave (Oct 27, 2018)

i bet fla takes the lead on this drive and keeps it .. ky wins the sec e.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Can we not wrap up a tacke


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

UGA players and coaches have apparently never heard of a screen pass.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 27, 2018)

Lol.....Chaney is stupid


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

I been easy on Cheney so far, but I am done with him. Get someone in there that understands some basics.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

Call a timeout to get some tiem for the offense.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 27, 2018)

Do we know how to use timeouts?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

We finally got in the backfield


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Thought we would pick that one up. Still pretty sweet


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

deerbandit said:


> Do we know how to use timeouts?



No we dont


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2018)

Throw the bomb


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I been easy on Cheney so far, but I am done with him. Get someone in there that understands some basics.




I didn’t like his hiring from the begining but trusted Kirby knew what he was doing.


----------



## TerryGwinnett (Oct 27, 2018)

It's a miracle we're still up.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2018)

deerbandit said:


> Do we know how to use timeouts?



The ghost of mark richt has appeared


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 27, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> I didn’t like his hiring from the begining but trusted Kirby knew what he was doing.


At times it has been good but has gone full out retarded!


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Here we go


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 27, 2018)

Let’s run the hurryup all the time!


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

deerbandit said:


> Let’s run the hurryup all the time!


Yep


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

WHY WASTE A TIMEOUT WHEN THE CLOCK WAS STOPPED!! Should’ve used it the previous play where 5 seconds ticked off the clock.


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Ahhhhhh


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

Holloman has a TD and Nauta is wearing UF out.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

Sure would be nice to have those 5 seconds back right now just saying.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

UGA has been thoroughly outplayed, yet they are still ahead.


----------



## Duff (Oct 27, 2018)

What the crap?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

Stupid to sit on those timeouts. I know he’s only been HC for three seasons but come on!!!  He does this all the time.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2018)

Kirby needs to watch them tO’s. But I’m happy we survived the fire of the first half. Offense got some momentum to end the half. Come on Dawgs!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

I hope our coaches get things together in the second half.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

I’d keep using the TE’s then sprinkle in the run game. Once we do that then hit one over the top to one of our WO’s. We got the speed on the backend.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 27, 2018)

There's a lot wrong with this GA team


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> I hope our coaches get things together in the second half.



If they dont, it will ne a long ride back to Athens.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 27, 2018)

With all the pressure over the last two weeks i  wonder if and when Fields comes in


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> There's a lot wrong with this GA team



A lot of it can be blamed on youth, but not all of it. CKS is going through a learning experience too.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 27, 2018)

They should hire me just to stand beside CKS and tell him when and when not to call a timeout


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 27, 2018)

We would be up 17-7 if so


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 27, 2018)

Why not kick it out of the end zone?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Not a good start


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Not a good start


Nope


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

Even Blankenship is not playing well on kickoffs.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

Game if UGA does not wake up.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 27, 2018)

Kirby’s face was like oh the game has started.


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Holly molly


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Gators setting da pace on us


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

I don't understand why our D can't get in the backfield


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

Wow. Man I’m starting to wish I would’ve went to the woods. This evening would’ve been a good one to sit.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2018)

Mel’s D looks lost. No worries about him leaving this year for HC job....?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

They are doing 0 on defense right now.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 27, 2018)

Florida playing like they know the significance of this game


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Mel’s D looks lost. No worries about him leaving this year for HC job....?



Your right Jeff, he looks a like a rookie.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 27, 2018)

Keep feeding him the ball!


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

We about to bring it home


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

We have TE's again, wooooo.


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Here it comes


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> *UGA needs to run to win, but look for a big game from Nauta or Jeremiah Holloman, as the Gators aggressive pass rush will leave them with a mismatch with a safety or linebacker*.  I look for penalties to play a big part since emotions will be running high.  UGA's D-line has to get penetration and eat up blocks for D-Andre Walker, Beal, Grant, Cox, and Adam Anderson to get free to sack and tackle runners in the backfield.  It is well past time for UGA's massive talented O-line to move the pile.  Andrew Thomas, Isaiah Wilson, Cade Mays, and Solomon Kindley-I'm looking at you.  If they can't get push, then put Jamaree Salyer and Trey Hill in there.   This game is the Dawgs season and probably will determine which recruits will either stay with the Dawgs, come back to the Dawgs, or jump on the train for the long haul.



Yeah, get after it Holloman.


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

And there it is


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

TE-Run-WO......



Just saying.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2018)

That’ll work


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

That was a must have TD right there. Now if we could just play some D. I dont have any hope of that though.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 27, 2018)

How hard is it to wrap up?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Missed tackles


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

gotta get a stop here.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

Another major missed tackle.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

Finally flying to the football. Keep it Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

As someone said earlier, run it down their throat.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

UGA is only rushing 4, sooner or later I'd like to see some pressure.  Hardman is the fastest player has had in a long time.  if he had the shiftiness of McKenzie, he would be unstoppable.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Another major missed tackle.



I think Patrick is trying to make a highlight reel with tackling. He’s overpursuing a lot and running right by the runner. He needs to slow it down.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> As someone said earlier, run it down their throat.



And they throw a long incomplete pass.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

Smart play.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

Where has this offense been?


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Flag?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

Weak call!! Shut up Spanielson.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

Where was the offsides call.


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Long one


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

I say try the field goal.


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> I say try the field goal.


That's what I thought


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Where was the offsides call.





hopper said:


> Long one



I was hollering the same thing. The Florida guy was off side.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

Good punt though.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

Fumble Florida.


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

Well they will prolly overturn it.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

YEAAAHHH. Ball was out before he was down.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

Run it in!!!!


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 27, 2018)

UGA ball!


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Walk it in Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

Offsides


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

What


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Swift got it


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

Why not the QB sneak!!


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Ooooooohhhh


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Unbelievable


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

We got lucky


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 27, 2018)

Got to have a td!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

We dont score now, we need to pack up and go home.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

O-line is pitiful


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Unbelievable


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 27, 2018)

Our Oline is weak as a toddler!


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Wats happening


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

If you count the penalty we had 8 times to gain a yard.


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Hate to say it we got stuffed


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

We have no O line either


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Pitiful


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 27, 2018)

We are pathetic. That oline and there coach would be running there butts back to Athens. We can’t get an inch of push. Why not pitch to the right? We never run that way, it might catch them by surprise but why would we not want them to know what we are doing.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 27, 2018)

Big pansies!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

Our o-line sucked big time right there.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

The sweep was dumb. But you got to get that. They may have been the ball game right there.


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

How are we even winning


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

We get a FG and they are celebrating.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

Gotta hold em here D!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

We gonna need a coupla more TO's.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 27, 2018)

Lol...that was just ugly


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 27, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> The sweep was dumb. But you got to get that. They may have been the ball game right there.



That will cost us the game.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

The D better hunker down big-time now!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

That ain't the way


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 27, 2018)

I don't guess it matters, Georgia will not win the SEC this year!


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Of course


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Man we are getting beat all over the field


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Hope they don't go for it


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

Wonder what the PF was for.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 27, 2018)

Did Kirby hire Richt as a consultant or something?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2018)

Come on Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Now we need to score


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Man they are all over the run


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Yeah Man


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Here we go


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

" o


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

They need to get at least a FG out of this deal.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

We’re gonna run out of O-linemen.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 27, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Whew


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

WOOT WOOT!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

What was that??? Just take the daggum points and quit trying to be cute!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2018)

Need that TD! Bad!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

Just kick the extra point. We have tried that sweep three times today and we failed on it three times. when it mattered.


----------



## TerryGwinnett (Oct 27, 2018)

So dumb! We just got stuffed 7 times from the one! What are you thinking!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

Fromm said game manager this!!!


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 27, 2018)

Feed Holyfield then hit Nauta.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

Now we need to eat up a bunch of clock.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

I thinking we’re finally starting to wear down Fl o-line. Keep your foot on the gas Kirby.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

Need a 1st down.  grind them down.  Ridley with the catch. Finally all these receiver getting open, the o-line blocking, RB's running hard.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

Get it under 5 minutes and get a TD Dawgs, finish this.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

Swift


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 27, 2018)

Way to go Swift!


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 27, 2018)

Finally a good drive.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Man swift is fast


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

Game over. Turn out the lights!! Glad we finally woke up.


----------



## hopper (Oct 27, 2018)

Game


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

Why are we a 2nd half team. Cannot be like that when or if we go to the SECCG.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Finally a sack


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

Kirby should let Fromm throw a bomb and score one more time for style points.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2018)

Team still has a lot to get better at. Always nice to get the W but even better to beat the lizards!!!! Boom!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Kirby should let Fromm throw a bomb and score one more time for style points.



No need for Urban Cryer type buffoonery.  Smart is a business-like coach.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

Fromm looked a lot better when he wasn’t having to look over his shoulder to see if Fields was coming in. Glad the coaching staff decided to leave one or the other in and let them play. Live or die with Fromm or Fields and don’t swap them in and out.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Team still has a lot to get better at. Always nice to get the W but even better to beat the lizards!!!! Boom!



Well the offensive line is getting better and probably getting way better after Big Ben comes back.  They gave Fromm time today and wore down a good Florida d-line.  they will get better, they are still young with 1 senior 2 sophomores and 2 freshman.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> No need for Urban Cryer type buffoonery.  Smart is a business-like coach.




Buffoonery or not we got embarrassed by LSU. Sticking one more in the endzone would hopefully go a long way with the playoff committee this coming Tuesday.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2018)

Man is there gonna be some property destruction tonight! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

I am just glad we won the game. But our run defense continues to turn in a less than average overall performance. Hope they are growing up too.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 27, 2018)

We suck but FLA sucks worse...
GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 27, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> 4 and 5 stars, baby!


Yes they help beat down the opponent and are a good commodity to have.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

Looks like KY is going down, but that makes no difference we will still have to beat them.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2018)

Yep, we need to keep chopping and make it to Atlanta!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Looks like KY is going down, but that makes no difference we will still have to beat them.




Wow what a finish. Ky won! Gonna be a big game next week.


----------



## 1982ace (Oct 27, 2018)

Run defense has to improve starting next week in Lexington with that Snell kid


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 27, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Looks like KY is going down, but that makes no difference we will still have to beat them.


Pulled it with no time left. Our game next week is for the East.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 27, 2018)

Glad we got the win over those hated Gators, but good gracious, we ain't all that. It's like we're playing with the lead the entire game and we're just trying to run out the clock and get it over with. We're playing way too conservative with all the talent we have. Youthfulness may have a lot to do with it, I reckon. You can also lay some of the blame on our play-calling. We're 7-1, but I honestly don't feel we've played our best game yet this year. And I truly do believe we're much better than we have been playing.

Anyway, very proud to be 7-1 with a chance to play for the SEC championship on the line at Kentucky next week. 

Good game my Gator bros! It could have very easily been y'all celebrating right now. Thankful we were able to pull it out.

*GO DAWGS!*
*BEAT KENTUCKY!*


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 28, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Glad we got the win over those hated Gators, but good gracious, we ain't all that. It's like we're playing with the lead the entire game and we're just trying to run out the clock and get it over with. We're playing way too conservative with all the talent we have. Youthfulness may have a lot to do with it, I reckon. You can also lay some of the blame on our play-calling. We're 7-1, but I honestly don't feel we've played our best game yet this year. And I truly do believe we're much better than we have been playing.
> 
> Anyway, very proud to be 7-1 with a chance to play for the SEC championship on the line at Kentucky next week.
> 
> ...



We had two glaring problems in this game.  Stopping the run and getting O line push in short yardage.  On a high note, I think our receivers and Fromm looked great.

As for the gators, Mullin is fast making them highly competitive again.  Dangit!


----------



## kingfish (Oct 28, 2018)

Well done Dawgs, well done.  3 huge turnovers and a wide open miss early in the game is just so difficult to come back from.  Can't say that I'm all that upset because the beat was fair and square, wasn't a bad game, and Florida still showing signs of continued improvement against a strong opponent.  You just can't turn the ball over in big games.  Props to UGA also for converting points from all the turnovers.  Best of luck the rest of the season.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2018)

Here’s a stat us Dawgs can remember to hate.....


All 4 of the Dawgs TD’s were on 3rd and Grantham. I don’t miss the man!!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2018)

If we could have just given y’all the ball on the two yard line all game we might have had a chance.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2018)

bullgator said:


> If we could have just given y’all the ball on the two yard line all game we might have had a chance.



The Gators gave us the game. I’m very appreciative as well. The score could’ve been much worse but the Gators kept fighting. Turnovers proved to be huge. Here’s what I know. Mullen is getting the most out of his players. Grantham hasn’t changed and I’m glad he’s a Gator. I also believe that this will be the worst team Kirby will field for the next 4 or 5 years. We are a work in progress and going into this game I had no idea if we’d win. Mullen has young QB dual threat kid from Georgia he will be your starter next year. It’s great to be a Dawg this morning the grass is a little greeener. This team of Dawg is a mess but showed up and got the win! Next week won’t be easy so we’ll see how it plays out. Happy Anniversary and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2018)

It is a great Day to be a Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> We had two glaring problems in this game.  Stopping the run and getting O line push in short yardage.  On a high note, I think our receivers and Fromm looked great.
> 
> As for the gators, Mullin is fast making them highly competitive again.  Dangit!



This. ^ I had to go to a wedding yesterday at a place where I had a 1 bar signal. I listened to the game on my phone inbetween the broadcast dropping out because of no signal but it was obvious we can't stop the run. Our D is definitely not an Erk Russell junkyard dawg defense of old. I'm sure this fact is not lost on Snell & co. and they will press it to their fullest advantage. Snell left, Snell right, Snell up the middle will be the order of the day.

Hat tip to the Gators. In spite of the turnovers y'all played us tough and you were in it right up until the end when we broke your backs with the last score. I'm glad we don't have to play you again until next year and I'm already starting to worry about that one.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2018)

elfiii said:


> This. ^ I had to go to a wedding yesterday at a place where I had a 1 bar signal. I listened to the game on my phone inbetween the broadcast dropping out because of no signal but it was obvious we can't stop the run. Our D is definitely not an Erk Russell junkyard dawg defense of old. I'm sure this fact is not lost on Snell & co. and they will press it to their fullest advantage. Snell left, Snell right, Snell up the middle will be the order of the day.
> 
> Hat tip to the Gators. In spite of the turnovers y'all played us tough and you were in it right up until the end when we broke your backs with the last score. I'm glad we don't have to play you again until next year and I'm already starting to worry about that one.



If we can get our recruiting up to anywhere near where it needs to be and in the same conversation with Georgia’s, I believe Mullen can take it from there.
Again, congrats Dawgs. Your edge in talent showed at the end.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2018)

There will prolly be some tackling drills this week in Athens.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> There will prolly be some tackling drills this week in Athens.



Some? Better be a lot of them.


----------

